# CCW Holster Suggestions



## FloridaGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

I would like to start carrying my Ruger SP101 .357Magnum 3" bbl. I want to carry it OWB for now. I have been looking for a quality holster at my LGS and have not been able to find one. Most the lgs around here only carry the BackHawk nylon IWB holsters. So I am looking for CCW OWB holsters suggestions. All suggestions a comments are welcome.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

1. Avoid Nylon-fabric holsters like the plague.
2. Some molded- and cast-plastic holsters are good, but not the Fobus. The Blackhawk SERPA is also suspect.
3. The best readymade _leather_ holsters, belts, and ammunition carriers come from Galco, but you'll pay a fair price for the high quality. Others are good, too.
4. For carry-appropriate quality, expect to pay $200.00 to $300.00 for a complete rig: Holster, belt, and reload carrier.
5. The most important component, many people believe, is the belt. If it is not stiff enough, you will experience pain and your weapon will droop.


----------



## fiasconva (Jun 14, 2009)

Check out lobogunleather.com I just received an IWB I ordered and am very impressed with his work. Wait time is aprox 5 weeks but it is worth it. I've yet to see anything negative about one of his holsters. Several of my friends saw my holster and decided to order one for themselves.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Go up to the Handgun Accessories section and click on the only sticky at top,it lists most of the major players.Tim at TT Gunleather makes stuff on par with Milt Sparks,the custom rig he made for me is excelent.You won't wait as long as Sparks normally,but you will wait.Galco,Bianchi and the like will get you going much quicker,and some of the online stores keep some in stock.Galco is pretty good,but my older ones are nicer than their newer stuff and I think they are a bit high on their price.They aren't junk though so don't worry there.The Serpa is supposedly being or is redesigned,but I find it a poor and dangerous design.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

check out the galco fletch model holster,, and for a quality belt check out these amish made 12 to 13 oz leather belts, they will put dress buckles and dye the end cuts to wear as a dress belt if desired. 
(click this link)
Leather Work Belt Amish Handmade Belts Mens 1 1 2" | eBay


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Tucker gun leather or High noon holsters are the way I go.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

Steve, Since you only in the next state over, do you like Ted Blocker holsters? It's just down the street for me and I thought it would be a good way to start by getting a holster from a specialist.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The Ted Blocker people make fairly good holsters at a fairly reasonable price, I think.
I am not as happy with their belts.
I suggest that there are better makers...and worse ones too.

Some Ted Blocker designs seem badly arranged, to my eye.


----------



## Survivor (Oct 30, 2011)

fiasconva said:


> Check out lobogunleather.com I just received an IWB I ordered and am very impressed with his work. Wait time is aprox 5 weeks but it is worth it. I've yet to see anything negative about one of his holsters. Several of my friends saw my holster and decided to order one for themselves.


I too use a holster from Lobo Gunleather. I carry a Ruger GP100 3" bbl regularly. I selected their #1 pancake model.


----------



## rjinga (Jun 24, 2012)

I just got this Galco Triton kydex IWB holster on Monday. I carry a Sig P229 in it.







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## crob1 (Mar 12, 2010)

I have a Desantis OWB for my GP100 in black with thumbreak:

http://www.desantisholster.com/stor...ER/GP100-4/BELT-HOLSTERS/Thumb-Break-Scabbard

Here is one for a SP101:

http://www.desantisholster.com/stor...SP101-2-14/BELT-HOLSTERS/Thumb-Break-Scabbard

You can get it with or without the thumbreak.


----------



## crob1 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ooops. So sorry.


----------



## crob1 (Mar 12, 2010)

Computer brainlock.


----------

